# Cell phones



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Is it worth buying a used cell phone at this point.

so many people return perfectly good phones just to have the latest it seems crazy to me. 

My phone drops all the time just is not worth spending a lot of money on these things anymore.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

I lease my iPhone, and every year I get a new model or I can skip a year if nothing major was added to the new model it doesn't matter. I pay about $20 a month vs buying a new phone that runs today probably $800-900.


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

I buy new because problem phones are so easy to hide. They can look brand new and have issues. I typically don't buy top of the line Samsung or iPhone. You can get last year's model brand new for FAR less. 

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr_Stop (Aug 15, 2016)

I have typically bought used phones, or new phones that are being phased out for the latest models in the past. I buy my phones outright, so I'm not caught in the poor persons monthly payment trap. I have a mental barrier to paying more than $300 for a phone that lasts a couple of years. Buying used or a bit older phone (say a generation behind) allows you to get a flagship phone (iPhone aside) for a fraction of the price. I don't use mine for heavy gaming and the like so I haven't really missed any performance. I haven't had any issues yet, but look for the best examples from reputable sellers. 

That said, my next phone will probably be a new one. I'll probably make the jump to a 5G phone. I'm also going to go with a "rugged phone." My the time I add a case, I'm nearing the size anyway. Also, I'm tired of fine dust clogging up the ports and I'm hoping the rugged phones help a little in this area.


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

I'll add....I'm currently using the s20 plus because of the wide angle camera and the interior work I typically do because it's so much easier taking photos. This is one of those few occasions where I bought top of the line new. 

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

These phones are 7 to 800 even $900 now there's an initial cost plus $30 a month and they don't last more than 2 years it's like soon as it hits 2 years bang it shot.
I've always just leased it but I'm getting tired of this and was thinking that the quality of these used phones might be worth a look.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Last one I bought was 1100 with a phone case. I figure 500 a year per phone for bosses, office manager and AA/Selections Manager and 300 per lead guy in my over head. They last a couple years 

Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Several friends buy "older" models online when they upgrade and swear by them. Cheap and work like new.


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

Personally I prefer buying a new iPhone SE, the total price is just over $400

I don’t like dealing with used refurbished junk

No insurance or care packages either, if it breaks or is lost I just buy another one

I couldn’t imagine any other high dollar phone doing anything any better that I need compared to the iPhone se 

David


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

I buy the $100-$180 Galaxy through straight talk whenever I need a new phone. They are basically disposable now, and buying an expensive one is a silly thing to consider when I only use it for the basics.

Usually by the time my phone is destroyed I'm due for an upgrade anyway.


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm an apple fan boy. I like the best I can get (but won't pay for 1TB storage though - I don't need that much physically stored on my device) 
Been with Apple since around 2007/8 I think.....(back story) I had forgot my laminated cut sheets at home and my co-worker said to have my wife email the pdf to him. 
BOOM there were the cut sheets on his iPhone....we made it through....I bought one on the way home.

I have the 11 PRO Max....great pictures. It's in an OtterBox versus the typical LifeProof cases I use. Now that they come more water proof, I can get a case more suited to ruggedness over waterproofing.

2 cents


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

I can't imagine anyone leasing me a phone. Ive probably broken 10, not counting two I threw in my younger days lol

I used to carry my phone in the high right pouch on my Occi's, dropped on lce when I was on a scaffold and another time when I was on a roof, both on days id taken the otterbox off to clean  

I use my phone for a lot of emails, Dropbox, excel, pdf, word, Zoom, Calandy, etc... I only use my computer to return emails if I'm in the office, and to write scopes and contracts. Im running everything from the phone. Same for my brother and his super. Plus we use the pen (Note 10) to write notes on pics etc...

I also use voice notes almost strictly on sales calls. 

Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Pictures, texts, calls, emails and occasional printing no gaming. I inquired about the 5g thing because I can see my phone service poorly responding when I see the little icon on top going in and out of 3-4-5G. So when your home or on a wifi your speed is subject to what you pay your TV provider but away from the house bouncing off towers the 5 is going to be the latest and greatest.
Really dont care these things are pretty responsive, split seconds mean little to me.

Last time when I got this phone they were sold out of the otter boxesand I put it in my cup holder. Hit a pot hole and the phone jumped out and hit a saw on the floor messing up the stick on clear thing and spider webbing the corner. That **** pisses me off so spending a bunch is stupid


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

I bought a pair of Samsung S4's six years ago for my wife and me, with Otterboxes. They still both work fine, and I haven't been gentle with mine. Attics, crawl spaces, cutting concrete, you name it. I have worn out 3-4 holsters over those years.

The only reason I would have to upgrade is that a couple of apps I'd like to use require a newer version of the Android OS than what's available for my phone..

Three decades of electronics work in my previous life says that buying a refurbished electronic device has high odds of landing you with an intermittent problem that someone else got sick of. I wouldn't do that.


----------



## spazman (Feb 16, 2012)

The otter boxes are definitely worth the money. I have always had one ever since I’ve had a smart phone and have never cracked a screen


----------



## Ed Corrigan (Jul 18, 2019)

spazman said:


> The otter boxes are definitely worth the money. I have always had one ever since I’ve had a smart phone and have never cracked a screen


Ah... You've never had your 2 week old phone in your back pocket and sat on a 5 gal bucket open end up before, I see.
Otterboxes are still worth it, though, but they can't stop stupid. Lol


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

spazman said:


> The otter boxes are definitely worth the money. I have always had one ever since I’ve had a smart phone and have never cracked a screen


Otterboxes are good cases however I find them to be too big and bulky to slide in my carpenter pant side pocket where I like to keep my phone 

I have never needed a big bulky case when I keep my phone in that pocket

One thing that drives me nuts is my guys have these monstrous phones and they leave them laying all over on the job, my phone is always safely in my leg pocket and I have never worried about cracking the screen by sitting on it 


David


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Anybody on T-mobile and how is it for you? I'm thinking of changing from Verizon to the cheap, pre-paid "Mint Mobile", which runs on the T-Mobile network. (They sponsor a tech podcast I listen to (TWIT..i.e. "This Week in Tech") Any T-Mobile comments appreciated.

Here's an informative review, even if a few months old:








Mint Mobile review: A cheaper, better prepaid cellular plan in the U.S.


Mint Mobile has been around for a few years now, but is there any downside to its cheaper plans? Read our complete Mint Mobile review for the verdict.




www.androidcentral.com


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

Probably 15 years ago, we were with T-Mobile. Never again! I don't care how much has changed in the last 15 years.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Info on those that run on verizon network (supposedly the best):









What Are the Best Carriers on Verizon’s Network? Best MVNOs of 2022


Want to get on Verizon’s powerful wireless network for less? Here’s a rundown of all the affordable prepaid carriers that use Verizon’s network so you can cut costs and still get service.




www.reviews.org


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

I hate to say this, as it will likely jinx me, but I have never broken a phone before. No special treatment by me, as it is in my pouch at all times. I do buy a decent case, either otterbox or lifeproof. I am no longer a fan of the latest phones. I do not need to pay $1000 or more, for gadgets that I don't need. My two latest phones have been motorolla "G" phones, which cost about $150, and still have just about all the bells and whistles anyone needs. 

On a related note, Saturday I was organizing my office and found a phone from about 8 to 10 years ago. I charged it up, and it booted fine. Like a time capsule looking at the pictures on it.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I've had Sprint for years, which is now Tmobile.

No problems with the exception of some dead zones in Potomac and Poolesville. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## ksc1 (Feb 8, 2015)

Almost indestructible....


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

Another thing to consider is the carrier. I’ve always wanted to be able to buy minutes and then if I don’t use them they roll over but no one does it anymore. They sell you on the unlimited everything planned so you end up spending $175 a month for three phones that maybe or maybe not use that amount of time.

So last year I switched to Xfinity mobile and using the cellular for voice calls is free and then any data usage is $12 per gig shared across all the phones. streaming music, using the map apps, or browsing the Internet is all data and eat into that one gigabyte shared across all phones. That is, if you’re not around any Wi-Fi source.

If you stay on Wi-Fi it’s free.

So the only time my cell phone gets above $12 per month is when I’m on a job site where there’s no Wi-Fi and I’m taking video or pictures and they’re being sent to the cloud.

My phone bill has been between $12 and $36 a month now for almost a year FOR ALL THREE PHONES. The cellular service is on the Verizon network so I always have cell signal if I need to make calls and then everywhere someone has Comcast/Xfinity, I have free access to that Wi-Fi bubble. It’s pretty cool.

I think the rate just upped to $15 per gig because of the new 5G marketing options.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Sounds tempting, but every time I've ever used one of those Xfinity "public access" wifi connections, the performance was so abysmal that I had to kill it and use cellular instead. I don't even try them any more.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

What about the Freedom Phone? I like the idea of no tracking no spying. 




__





Freedom Phone


Freedom Phone




freedomphone.com












Freedom Phones






freedomphones.net


----------



## Pounder (Nov 28, 2020)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> What about the Freedom Phone? I like the idea of no tracking no spying.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never mind.


----------



## wazez (Oct 25, 2008)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> What about the Freedom Phone? I like the idea of no tracking no spying.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are currently out of stock. I follow Candace Owens on insta and she did a little video about these phones. Interesting idea and hope it works!


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

I saw on their site they are not out yet and are taking preorders for Aug. release.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

No such thing.


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

wazez said:


> They are currently out of stock. I follow Candace Owens on insta and she did a little video about these phones. Interesting idea and hope it works!


Remember that time the FBI gave out phones that were hacked with their software and used it to take down gang activity?

Don't trust your phone, regardless of where it came from.









Inside the international app trick that led to one of the largest gang and drug busts of all time


A “couple of beers” between US and Australian law enforcement officials morphed into a sprawling, sophisticated international criminal underworld takedown that thwarted dozens of murder…




nypost.com







> The operation, which was planned when officials in the US met with Australian law enforcement over a “couple of beers” in 2018, was executed by authorities who duped criminals into buying black-market cellphones that were pre-loaded with an app, called ANOM, that was controlled by the FBI.
> 
> Users thought their messages on the app were encrypted and hidden from law enforcement scrutiny — but every message sent on the platform was also delivered to investigators.


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

My next phone case.....if I can afford it









The Kagwerks iPhone 12/12 Pro Operators Kit Is Coming Summer 2021


With the incredible success of our Operator Kits down range, we’re excited to announce the new iPhone 12 and 12 Pro versions releasing Summer 2021.




kagwerks.com


----------

